# stop these free holidays



## bevo (Jun 23, 2012)

the above is the headline of a letter sent published in the blackpool gazette this week.

mr r bourne writes

eirlier this month my wife and i counted 12 motorhomes parked along a short stretch of seafront from norbreck castle towards clevelys, along princess way at 7pm, so they were obviously settled in for the night.

it is to be hoped they spend some money in local shops,but they have probably stockpiled the food for their meals at home.

there should be an overnight charge for such visitors.

in my opinion  go down past the norbreck castle and turn left onto the seafront at little bispham. that area is fairly secluded and very quiet.

there is always a few motorhomers down there, aldi and lidl are also close by in clevelys


----------



## Kath (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr Bourne should be congratulated for his wisdom and forward thinking. A charge of £3 a night should cover it or even £5 if they provide a fresh water tap and access to a sewer cover to empty toilet cassette.


----------



## BrianG (Jun 23, 2012)

Quite right Kath. Maybe a follow up letter to the newspaper is in order


----------



## groyne (Jun 23, 2012)

Personally they'd have to pay me to holiday in Blackpool, same as Scarborough.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 23, 2012)

groyne said:


> Personally they'd have to pay me to holiday in Blackpool, same as Scarborough.



Ditto & add Rhyl


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 23, 2012)

also posted in letter's 14-6-12
I HAVE a small hotel on the seafront. Tonight a campervan has parked outside. The police say they can park there.

My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.

We have camp sites for these vans, why should hoteliers suffer?

ALAN ACKROYD

New South Promenade

Blackpool


----------



## vwalan (Jun 23, 2012)

could also be interpreted as .i charge a lot of dosh and rip my customers off as i say they have a sea view. i chuck rubbish out later so that when the campers have gone i blame them . its a ******* as i never thought people could park out side my hotel and get away with it . i should be able to rip them off as well by charging them . i dont really know why anybody comes here really as i,m a miserable hotel /landlord and all i think about is screwing over folk . 



there that sounds better .doesnt it .hee hee .


----------



## groyne (Jun 23, 2012)

> My hotel guests pay for a sea view



No they don't, they pay for a room that has windows facing in the direction of the sea. The seaview is free, what if it was foggy all week, would the Hotelier give a refund?


----------



## donkey too (Jun 23, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> also posted in letter's 14-6-12
> I HAVE a small hotel on the seafront. Tonight a campervan has parked outside. The police say they can park there.
> 
> My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.
> ...



Since when can one charge for a view?????


----------



## John H (Jun 23, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Since when can one charge for a view?????



One can't - unless one is running a football club, theatre or cinema :lol-053::wave:


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 23, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Since when can one charge for a view?????


Since forever, all hotels charge extra for rooms with sea views etc. Cruise ship companies charge more for outboard cabins and balconies etc.We have been on a few trips ,Jollies , [ work outings ] to Blackpool and we have always had a great time, but that is what we went there for, I would say though that a 3 night weekend is enough time, on one of our Jollies we went en bloc to a local Working Mans Club CIU, for  a Saturday evening Cabbarete [ even Google can't spell that LOL ] fantastic, better than the show on the Pier.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Alf Hookham (Jun 23, 2012)

groyne said:


> Personally they'd have to pay me to holiday in Blackpool, same as Scarborough.



Can't stand the place, poor Mr Bourne lives there. 
Why oh why did 7 motorhomes go there in the first place?


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 23, 2012)

Talking about holidays. Today, we finished loading up the last of our shopping list. Tomorrow we set off on our yearly 3/4 monthly tour of Europe. My best wishes to all on WC, hope you Folks have a wonderful vacation where ever you may go. Perhaps, I may bump into one of the lads enroute. Have fun.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 23, 2012)

in answer to that its easy .if you know of a hotelier that gets easily wound up by campers parking outside their place then keep going there . after all this is a wild camping site .so if he gets wild thats what its about .hee hee . 
even better if you put stickers on the camper saying things like its better to motor home than get ripped off by land lords .
but there are loads of parking in blackpool i cant understand anyone paying to stop there .


----------



## John H (Jun 23, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> Since forever, all hotels charge extra for rooms with sea views etc. Cruise ship companies charge more for outboard cabins and balconies etc.



True, but the point is they cannot guarantee a view. As somebody said earlier, it could be foggy the entire trip or there could be a bloody great lorry parked (perfectly legally) outside your window. You are paying for the potential view, no-one is entitled to a particular view. You have to take your chances - as with the weather.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 23, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Talking about holidays. Today, we finished loading up the last of our shopping list. Tomorrow we set off on our yearly 3/4 monthly tour of Europe. My best wishes to all on WC, hope you Folks have a wonderful vacation where ever you may go. Perhaps, I may bump into one of the lads enroute. Have fun.



Hope you have a good one!  Something I really want to do too ...(sighs)...maybe one day!
We will be on the western coast of France at the end of August for two weeks...please pop in and we will put the kettle on!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good parking in blackpool this is where the police told alan ackroyd motorhome's can  park !! that's good enough for me
579 New South Promenade, Blackpool, United Kingdom - Google Maps


----------



## Smaug (Jun 23, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Since when can one charge for a view?????



Since forever, better rooms have higher prices. What makes a room better? It may be bigger, or have a nice view. I have seen B&B's charge extra for garden views too. It may seem daft when people only sleep in their rooms, but Missus & I have sometimes sat in our room of an evening with a bottle for a natter & to watch the view.

I must admit that overnighting on the prom sounds pretty risky to me, I would think that the probability of some idiot attacking the van or drunks p-ing on it is quite high. But then, like others, I wouldn't chose to visit resorts like Blackpool anyway.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 23, 2012)

I hear that the council are planning to restrict parking at some time during the night at Norbreck eg 3 to 4 am to prevent the nightstopping motorhomes. Shame as it is a nice spot, with good sea views ironically.


----------



## caspar (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll resist the quotation from Fawlty Towers!


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 24, 2012)

Mr R Bourne must be a brainless dweeb, How can it be a free holiday? To start with you have to buy and run a vehicle which as we all know is an ongoing expense with tax, ins, maintainance and fuel.
 No wonder people want to spend their cash abroad, i`m going to France this year for the first time in a motorhome after spending the past few years holidaying here (Blackpool being one of the destinations 2 yrs ago) but if the country is so full of miserable gits who don`t want my money then so be it as this country hasn`t got anything much anymore to wow about.
 Maybe someone from here should send a letter or two to this paper to counteract  this fools letter.

Andy :mad2:


----------



## Dezi (Jun 24, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Since when can one charge for a view?????





Ask 50,000 estate agents.

At seaside resorts, such as Bournemouth a house or flat with a sea view will command a £10,000 to £50,000 premium over

a similar property a couple of streets back that does not have one. 

Its about the same premium for a house or flat that has parking over one that does not.

Dezi  c:


----------



## donkey too (Jun 24, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> Good parking in blackpool this is where the police told alan ackroyd motorhome's can  park !! that's good enough for me
> 579 New South Promenade, Blackpool, United Kingdom - Google Maps



Personally, I don't give a hoot where the police say we can park. I also don't give two monkey what the locals say in towns like Blackpool etc. You see I am a wild camper and as far as I can work it out in my little brain. Camping on a promenade in the centre of a town is not wild camping. It is free camping. I camp in the wild and if the place I want to stay at is outstanding I don't mind paying for the privelege. But to camp in the gutter of a busy street with yobs and lager louts and load knows what else all around. No thanks.


----------



## Alf Hookham (Jun 24, 2012)

Rockerboots said:


> Mr R Bourne must be a brainless dweeb, How can it be a free holiday? To start with you have to buy and run a vehicle which as we all know is an ongoing expense with tax, ins, maintainance and fuel.
> No wonder people want to spend their cash abroad, i`m going to France this year for the first time in a motorhome after spending the past few years holidaying here (Blackpool being one of the destinations 2 yrs ago) but if the country is so full of miserable gits who don`t want my money then so be it as this country hasn`t got anything much anymore to wow about.
> Maybe someone from here should send a letter or two to this paper to counteract  this fools letter.
> 
> Andy :mad2:



We won't be far behind you Andy, will the last motorhome to leave turn off the lights please?


----------



## Teutone (Jun 24, 2012)

vwalan said:


> could also be interpreted as .i charge a lot of dosh and rip my customers off as i say they have a sea view. i chuck rubbish out later so that when the campers have gone i blame them . its a ******* as i never thought people could park out side my hotel and get away with it . i should be able to rip them off as well by charging them . i dont really know why anybody comes here really as i,m a miserable hotel /landlord and all i think about is screwing over folk .
> there that sounds better .doesnt it .hee hee .



what these landlords do not take into account is the fact that people with motorhomes don't want to stay at Hotels in the first place even if they would not own a motorhome. At least that counts for me.

We made a little coastal trip in the car a few years back. Starting in Hastings and working our way towards Cronwall. Just go and stay the night where you find it pleasent.....

Well for a start it was very difficult to find a room without a booking. Some of the larger Hotels had rooms.
If you are prepared to pay up to £200 per night that is.

And the rest.....
We stayed in a Hotel with seaviw in Brighton. The furniture was looking like from the sixties and the bed was so grubby looking that I wanted to leave. The waste pipe of the toilet was made leakproof with a towel stuffed underneath. The whole place was just one grubby hole but we had nowhere to go and needed a bed. Oh, we paid £90 for the night!!!

But this is what these landlords don't want to hear. It makes me cringe when I look at signs on seafront Hotels saying "newly refurbished". Yeah, just painted over the old rotten stuff.....

Back then was the decision made to buy a motorhome.

I am sure there a nice clean small Hotels out there, but the majority of place we stayed where just run down, painted over hundreds of times with old furniture and worn out carpets. All with a hefty premium for the sea view.


----------



## Lee (Jun 24, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> also posted in letter's 14-6-12
> I HAVE a small hotel on the seafront. Tonight a campervan has parked outside. The police say they can park there.
> 
> My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.
> ...



From my memoiries of Blackpool 
1) how can the hotelier tell the difference between the rubbish alledgily left by motorhome or all the rubbish on the streets anyway.
2) Surley at most times you would need binoculars to see the sea.
3) How can you make a tacky place such as Blackpool any worse


----------



## John H (Jun 24, 2012)

Dezi said:


> Ask 50,000 estate agents.
> 
> At seaside resorts, such as Bournemouth a house or flat with a sea view will command a £10,000 to £50,000 premium over
> 
> ...



Yes, but there is no right to a view. If a hotelier can persuade people to part with extra money for something he cannot fully offer then good luck to him if he can find customers stupid enough to pay. I repeat, there is no right to a view - you take your chances, as with the weather. If a row of legitimately parked lorries block your view, then tough.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 24, 2012)

I cannot really see the attraction of parking on a busy street for the night with the constant rocking from passing vehicles together with the noise. There are hundreds of seaside spots on the POI. They are in car parks or on dead end esplanades with no houseowners twitching their curtains, just the odd dog walker or driver eating his fish and chips or girlfriend.


----------



## scampa (Jun 24, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.
> 
> We have camp sites for these vans, why should hoteliers suffer?



I'm sure that if this hotel owner could charge an overnight fee for this same spot, he would be actively advertising it and encouraging any vehicle to park there??


----------



## groyne (Jun 24, 2012)

> will the last motorhome to leave turn off the lights please?



We're going through the tunnel early on the 2nd August, if we're the last can someone tell me where the switch is.




> I am sure there a nice clean small Hotels out there, but the majority of place we stayed where just run down, painted over hundreds of times with old furniture and worn out carpets. All with a hefty premium for the sea view.



The last time we stayed in Blackpool, I didn't want to go but, the Mother in Law had booked 3 "Luxury" Apartments. If they were Luxury I wouldn't want to be on skid row in Blackpool.


----------



## maingate (Jun 24, 2012)

John H said:


> Yes, but there is no right to a view. If a hotelier can persuade people to part with extra money for something he cannot fully offer then good luck to him if he can find customers stupid enough to pay. I repeat, there is no right to a view - you take your chances, as with the weather. If a row of legitimately parked lorries block your view, then tough.



I suppose that Dezi does have a point John.

A Hotelier will pay a lot more for a Hotel facing the sea than he would buying another 1 or 2 streets back. He would need to ask more per room per night to recoup his outlay.


----------



## John H (Jun 24, 2012)

maingate said:


> I suppose that Dezi does have a point John.
> 
> A Hotelier will pay a lot more for a Hotel facing the sea than he would buying another 1 or 2 streets back. He would need to ask more per room per night to recoup his outlay.



True - but if the view is then blocked by weather or vehicles or whatever, then he just has to accept it. He cannot ask for the view to be improved. I am sure we have all been somewhere expecting to see things that we haven't been able to see but we can't ask for a refund.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2012)

It is obvious that a view is worth money. Which is the more valuable, a house overlooking the sea or a beautiful rural view, or an identical property overlooking the gas works? People are not stupid for choosing to pay a little extra for a pleasant outlook and to suggest that they are is insulting.

Apart from which I've stayed in a few small and large hotels in Blackpool (conventions mainly) and I have never had a room on the ground floor. Ground floors tend to be taken up with offices, kitchens, lounges and restaurants. I have never found the weather to be so bad that the view has disappeared completely and would have no hesitation in paying a little extra for a room on the front as opposed to one overlooking the service yard or back streets. It's nice to throw back the curtains and see the ocean or the countryside and you'd have to be a bit of a Philistine not to appreciate that.

I also have to say that I find some of the responses to this absolutely appalling. Accusing the hotel owner of ripping off his clients when we know nothing whatsoever about his business or what he charges is unfair and inflammatory. Why can't some motorhomers see things from other people's viewpoint? If I were a small businessman running a hotel in Blackpool I'd be pretty upset if the nice view from my lounge and restaurant was blocked by a line of motorhomes staying all night. It must be tough at present running a small hotel in the U.K. and many of these people are ordinary folk who have put their savings or their redundancy money into a B & B or a small hotel. There are many places for people to free camp without clogging up residential streets. Those who believe that they have the right to park our white monstrosities wherever they like, without any consideration for others, could end up seeing 'vans banned altogether in certain town centres.

Free camp by all means but consider the impact that you have on other people and on their environment and livelihoods.


----------



## n brown (Jun 24, 2012)

good point


----------



## John H (Jun 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There are many places for people to free camp without clogging up residential streets. Those who believe that they have the right to park our white monstrosities wherever they like, without any consideration for others, could end up seeing 'vans banned altogether in certain town centres.



The point in this case is that the motorhome was parked perfectly legally (as confirmed by the police). If you are obeying the law then you can park your "white monstrosity" in this particular spot and no-one has any right to move you on. Some consistency is needed here: if Jimmy Carr is to be defended because he did nothing illegal then why not apply the same rule to the motorhomer who parked in this particular location? Of course, we all need to show consideration and I would not condone, for example, leaving piles of rubbish behind but in this case, the hotel owner was trying to claim rights he did not have.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh dear!  I find myself agreeing with both side of the argument.  The thing is everybody is beginning to feel desperate,  The hoteliers because people can't afford to book holidays anymore and motorhomers because of the price of fuel.  Not all hotels are stinking pits anymore than all Wilders are perfect angels.

And so the blame game begins


----------



## silverstreak (Aug 2, 2012)

I love Wildebeest me. :lol-049:


----------



## Smaug (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm a little confused, downstairs rooms are usually dining rooms or lounges. Most guest rooms are on the first floor or above when I have stayed in B&B properties. How high is YOUR van? Would it really block the view from a 1st floor window which is what the premium price is actually charged for? Mind you, I do enjoy the view out of the window at breakfast time & that could be affected if the vans were late risers.


----------



## Deleted member 27096 (Aug 3, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> also posted in letter's 14-6-12
> I HAVE a small hotel on the seafront. Tonight a campervan has parked outside. The police say they can park there.
> 
> My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.
> ...



If you google this you will find a derelict hotel there thats been used for dealing drugs and other things .............

when you look out of the windows in any of the other hotels at most all you will see is the sea wall that is unless your on the second floor then you can see the sea id the distance but not a camper un less it was a double-decker .............

there used to be an area for camper to hold up for a max of 3 nights not far from there and they where charged a small fee ..
but the hoteliers soon stopped that and now its pay and display with a max of 6hrs ..............


The sea front in little bispham  is regular used by campers while sea fishing  .......... and this happens through the night .......... 
can you see a B+B letting you trape in all hrs with fresh caught fish while dripping of sea water....... dont think so......
most B+B and small hotels have a curfew of no later than 1 am unless your in a stag and hen place when they want you in for 3 am so they can serve you over priced drinks with short measures or cheep copies in a known bottle.............


Anyway with all the carparks in Blackpool there is only 1 place where you can park your camper and thats in the bus park. they charge you £15.00 per 12hrs to stay and there is nothing there.............

(Sorry end of rant ).


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Aug 3, 2012)

*Life's a bitch*



Old_Arthur said:


> also posted in letter's 14-6-12
> I HAVE a small hotel on the seafront. Tonight a campervan has parked outside. The police say they can park there.
> 
> My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.
> ...



Don't assume that any rubbish will be left. 99% of motorhomers are very responsible people and will not leave any signs they were there. Its a shame that hoteliers can't achieve a 99% satsifaction status.


----------



## donkey too (Aug 3, 2012)

I still can't understand why anyone would want to 'CAMP' in the gutter in a residential street, outside an hotel or whatever. You wouldn't exactly get a very good view from the campers windows after all. So why are they there at all? It's not for the view, it's not for the facilities. So it must be for the price. They are cheap skates with no respect for other people at all.


----------



## champstar (Aug 3, 2012)

*A common Theme*

It seems to becoming a common theme emerging here with campsites and now hotels complaing about motorhomes reducing their occupancy levels when it is more and more to do with the weather and economic climate.
It is probably more noticeable in this economic climate that motorhomers are not using the sites as they usually have all they need on board.

We seem to be a cheap target to blame for everything.....maybe the banking crisis next as we all spent the money on white boxes or took loans out:shag:


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Aug 28, 2012)

*blackpool*

is there no place to stop there ?


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 28, 2012)

*Blackpool*



groyne said:


> Personally they'd have to pay me to holiday in Blackpool, same as Scarborough.



Er Clevelys is not blackpool, I know cos I live there. if I want to party I go to Blackpool, If I want a quieter party I go into clevelys:lol-053:

Cant be that bad was 70 motorhomes there other week all spending money in shops pubs clubs etc maybe they buy deisal and gas too, as I do. good luck to all the tidy people  and I still go park there a few hundred yards from my drive.

Paul


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 28, 2012)

Rockerboots said:


> Mr R Bourne must be a brainless dweeb, How can it be a free holiday? To start with you have to buy and run a vehicle which as we all know is an ongoing expense with tax, ins, maintainance and fuel.
> No wonder people want to spend their cash abroad, i`m going to France this year for the first time in a motorhome after spending the past few years holidaying here (Blackpool being one of the destinations 2 yrs ago) but if the country is so full of miserable gits who don`t want my money then so be it as this country hasn`t got anything much anymore to wow about.
> Maybe someone from here should send a letter or two to this paper to counteract  this fools letter.
> 
> Andy :mad2:



 You will love it over there we have been doing it for years no site rents stay of the toll ( other roads are good ) been back a month, spent 4 weeks over there spent no money on camp sites or tolls, can not aford to stay in rip of britton.    :have fun:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 28, 2012)

My Brother-in Law has a hotel in Blackpool and his view on this is that we should

" Bugger off abroad " like the others do and not " Clog Up " the streets and seafront

with our " Monstrosities ".

If you must come to Blackpool either use a Hotel or go on a proper campsite !


----------



## vwalan (Sep 28, 2012)

sounds like the same attitude that lots have down here . 
think any tourist place does get a bit pee,d off at times .


----------



## antiqueman (Sep 28, 2012)

*gutter*



donkey too said:


> I still can't understand why anyone would want to 'CAMP' in the gutter in a residential street, outside an hotel or whatever. You wouldn't exactly get a very good view from the campers windows after all. So why are they there at all? It's not for the view, it's not for the facilities. So it must be for the price. They are cheap skates with no respect for other people at all.



The residential gutter at clevelys/little bispham has no houses or hotels opposite, as for the views you can see the lake district, Wales and on a really good day the Isle of man. As said before I know cos I live there, incidently there is a gutter at side of my house and the rates are phenominal.

This is not having a go at you dave just stating a fact. As for the hotelier that is getting the flack here he is miles away in south promenade blackpool.
and seldom are there lots of white monstrosities there. Just off to shop for a tin of bright red or orange paint:heart:


----------



## fedthedog (Sep 28, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> My Brother-in Law has a hotel in Blackpool and his view on this is that we should
> 
> " Bugger off abroad " like the others do and not " Clog Up " the streets and seafront
> 
> ...



Sounds GOOD to me,would`nt WASTE  the diesel going there!France Here We Come!!!!!:wave:


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 29, 2012)

Wooie1958 said:


> My Brother-in Law has a hotel in Blackpool and his view on this is that we should
> 
> " Bugger off abroad " like the others do and not " Clog Up " the streets and seafront
> 
> ...



Not that i would ever want to go to Blackpool, as if, pfft, i really cannot understand why anyone would want to go to such a hellish place, only recently on the news the tourist board were saying its not looking good for Blackpool, so why would they want to turn away MH's, and anyway, don't you park for free if you had the chance? how come you are a full member on a wild camp site if you don't agree with it? or are you just a NIMBY supporter? so where do you park your vehicle then Mr hypocritical? enlighten me


----------



## sagart (Sep 29, 2012)

The original complainant has a very tasteful website Home page


----------



## Burtie (Sep 29, 2012)

no hotellier should not have the right to tell us where to go or any other joe bloggs for that matter
at home in stoke we have had trouble with parking for a long time now with cars parking that 
close to our drives making it hard getting our vehicles in and out yet when we complain to the council 
or the police they say there is nothing they can do they are parked legally they have tax and mot
so why should blackpool  or places like scarborough be different as its already been said we pay our tax and insurance and stuff we also spend our money in their towns some people really like to moan just because they
cant do what we do

this is what its like outside my drive most days so god help them when i have to get my mh out 
as thats about 25 foot long


----------



## dekaz (Sep 29, 2012)

We prefer to be as out of the way as possible parking somewhere like this just does not appeal further along the coast we stayed at Bispham in front of the sea wall and it was lovely but were told by someone we met that their stopping that, we just got back from france after staying in Aires some of which must have been taking 500 to 750 euros a night judging by their charges and vans parked plus the money spent locally on food etc it just makes me wonder how these local councils cant see the benefit to the tourist industry by providing for motorhomers who refuse to pay inflated camp site prices for basically a parking place as we dont require the campsite services.

As for the Hotelier as we understand the wild camping code you should leave nothing behind and we think that should include not leaving bad feeling with the locals, within reason, although some will get upset if you were parked on the dark side of the moon this spot looks bad to us


----------



## QFour (Sep 29, 2012)

sagart said:


> The original complainant has a very tasteful website Home page



He seems to be promoting the Lake District :idea-007: rather than where they are. If you want to go to the Lakes why pick a place thats 2 hours drive away ?


----------



## Smaug (Sep 29, 2012)

User1 said:


> He seems to be promoting the Lake District :idea-007: rather than where they are. If you want to go to the Lakes why pick a place thats 2 hours drive away ?



Just a guess, but maybe he is trying to appeal to a wider clientele? I suspect that punters wanting to visit Blackpool may be a little more hassle than those wishing to walk the hills. But, as you say, it would have to be a LOT cheaper than a Lakes based hotel to cover the extra fuel costs & driving time.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 29, 2012)

Vehicle parking has always been a bone of contention all over the place and seems to raise hackles no matter what the vehicle


----------



## sukie (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts so forgive me if its been said but Ijust have to say how mad I am at the hoteliers sweeping statement about the campervans leaving all their rubbish behind them. Ggrrrr. I know I wouldn't dream of doing that and am pretty sure none of you guys would either.Bloody cheek!!!


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 29, 2012)

sukie said:


> I haven't read all the posts so forgive me if its been said but Ijust have to say how mad I am at the hoteliers sweeping statement about the campervans leaving all their rubbish behind them. Ggrrrr. I know I wouldn't dream of doing that and am pretty sure none of you guys would either.Bloody cheek!!!



:ditto::ditto::ditto:


----------



## thegoodlookingbloke (Sep 29, 2012)

*Vice Versa*

Perhaps Mr R Bourne could post me his itinnery if he ever passes my part of the world near Heathrow. 

I would hope he stops and buys something from our local stores and not brings his own Mars bars..

If not, P*** Off Mr R Bourne and get a life.......:cheers: Better still, get a motorhome :camper:


----------



## refurbisher (Sep 29, 2012)

What is it with a small minded minority that think a small group of people would come and stop in their hotels and spend a load of dosh in their area if they didn't own a motorhome. I bet they complain about the polish, the nigerians etc etc. We don't open our door and throw our rubbish out and neither does any other MHmer we know, how absurd. P*ss off you small minded man, Blackpool is a dump, unfortunately I have to attend a reunion with some old army pals in April, tempted to take the family and park in front of some hotel. Went to Scabby a couple of weeks ago to watch the gold cup on olivers mount, we spent 400 and our friends did 300. Got fined £25 for parking on West Pier. Cheers Scabby council, 4 adults £25, bargain,other lads paid £40 ea a room. Unfortunately for you Scabby councillors you have missed out time and again this summer on our spending as we don't visit without good reason anymore, used to visit a dozen times a year, you all need congratulating on your time spent creating these policies.  :bow:


----------



## fofeg101 (Sep 30, 2012)

When I had my motor home I had a local councillor complain about it being parked on my drive!!!...so what chance if he sees one Wildcamping?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 30, 2012)

fofeg101 said:


> When I had my motor home I had a local councillor complain about it being parked on my drive!!!...so what chance if he sees one Wildcamping?



I hope you gave him the required salute, nicely of course!:lol-049:

So* all he could do about it :lol-053:


----------



## fofeg101 (Sep 30, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I hope you gave him the required salute, nicely of course!:lol-049:
> 
> So* all he could do about it :lol-053:



He didn't complain to my face...he valued his dentures. So, never trust a councillor...I don't.


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 30, 2012)

DUGGIESMURF said:


> is there no place to stop there ?



drive down to lytham by the park good car park to stay overnight we were where last week  :fun:


----------



## kenjones (Sep 30, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> also posted in letter's 14-6-12
> I HAVE a small hotel on the seafront. Tonight a campervan has parked outside. The police say they can park there.
> 
> My hotel guests pay for a sea view but we are forced to look at this van and, when they go, all the rubbish will be dumped on the road.
> ...



I really have no wish to stay in Blackpool but in case I do ever end up there perhaps ALAN ACKROYD could furnish details of which part of the highway he actually owns and I will promise not to park on it.
As regards rubbish being dumped he should perhaps take more notice of the fast food wrappings being dumped by car loads of youths.


----------



## groyne (Sep 30, 2012)

> Quote Originally Posted by groyne View Post
> Personally they'd have to pay me to holiday in Blackpool, same as Scarborough.
> 
> Er Clevelys is not blackpool, I know cos I live there. if I want to party I go to Blackpool, If I want a quieter party I go into clevelys
> ...



Hi Paul, I never said Clevelys was in Blackpool. The OP stated that motorhomes where parked "along a short stretch of seafront from norbreck castle towards clevelys" which is not in Clevelys either, and as I recall, the Norbreck Castle claims to be in Blackpool.

As I have only ever passed through Clevelys on a tram I would never comment on it as a holiday destination. However I have stayed in both Blackpool and Scarborough and so my original statement stands.

I hope this clears things up for you.


----------



## homebrewpower (Oct 1, 2012)

Judging by the Google street view you can not possibly get 7 motorhomes in front of his poxy motel and in the top left of his window it says No Vacancies and finally he has a sign on the motel wall clearly stating 'CAR PARK' LOL

Love it!!!


----------



## antiqueman (Oct 1, 2012)

*where are these motorhomes parked!*



groyne said:


> Hi Paul, I never said Clevelys was in Blackpool. The OP stated that motorhomes where parked "along a short stretch of seafront from norbreck castle towards clevelys" which is not in Clevelys either, and as I recall, the Norbreck Castle claims to be in Blackpool.
> 
> As I have only ever passed through Clevelys on a tram I would never comment on it as a holiday destination. However I have stayed in both Blackpool and Scarborough and so my original statement stands.
> 
> I hope this clears things up for you.



I am glad I have got it clear where I live I may now be able to find my way home:dance:

The norbreck castle does say it is in Blackpool but believe it or not it is in Norbreck, maybe its better to say Blackpool than norbreck for business purposes,not many would google hotels Norbreck
The motorhomes are parked down the road which runs from little bispham tram station, which is in little bispham! along the seafront towards clevelys.
I hope this clears me up.


oh by the way I drove along this road this morning and where people had left spaces it was full of rubbish, it was windy yesterday and sea was rough maybe it got washed in, I doubt it was from people of this site, but please be careful with your rubbish take it away or something or the people that do wish to park here will get stopped I feel, it could also come from people in cars as hundreds of them park here too.
if you see anyone leaving rubbish behind please tell em:idea-007:
Paul


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 1, 2012)

Old_Arthur said:


> Good parking in blackpool this is where the police told alan ackroyd motorhome's can  park !! that's good enough for me
> 579 New South Promenade, Blackpool, United Kingdom - Google Maps



I spent 3 night parked in that crescent last week, no probs.  But not opposite his property - the other half of the crescent has empty hotels - Palm Beach and Warwick, I parked opposite those. (You can't park directly outside any property because yellow lines on that side of the road, unrestricted on the other.)


----------



## maingate (Oct 1, 2012)

Bernard Jones said:


> I spent 3 night parked in that crescent last week, no probs.  But not opposite his property - the other half of the crescent has empty hotels - Palm Beach and Warwick, I parked opposite those. (You can't park directly outside any property because yellow lines on that side of the road, unrestricted on the other.)



I am sad to hear that the Warwick Hotel has closed. We have spent many a night in there. I hasten to add that we walked there from an old mates B & B round the corner.

There is still no chance of me overnighting in Blackpool or anywhere like it.


----------



## churchie (Oct 1, 2012)

Its Cleveleys unless its been renamed:mad1:


----------



## groyne (Oct 1, 2012)

> Its Cleveleys unless its been renamed




What's Cleveleys? The place with the big tower and several piers? ....................... Ahhhhh, the spelling, sorry, I only copied the spelling from someone who lives there, (hope he uses the correct spelling for his Sat Nav, or he may never find his way home). 

Anyway my original post didn't even mention Cleveleys, just the place with the big tower and several piers and the place on the East coast that doesn't have a big tower or piers (that you'd have to pay me to visit). So I'm still trying to fathom out why it was linked to Clevelys, sorry Cleveleys in the first place. :lol-053:


----------



## Bernard Jones (Oct 1, 2012)

maingate said:


> I am sad to hear that the Warwick Hotel has closed. We have spent many a night in there. I hasten to add that we walked there from an old mates B & B round the corner.
> 
> There is still no chance of me overnighting in Blackpool or anywhere like it.


Most of the time there were plenty of empty spaces in the crescent.
You wouldn't know the Warwick or Palm Beach was closed at first glance.  Everything still set out inside.  
I spoke to a local B&B owner, who spoke fondly of the 1950's, when Blackpool was so short of overnight accommodation every bed was taken, visitors were sleeping out in the open, the police touring the streets with loudspeakers urging local residents to offer accommodation to visitors.  Now beds are so over capacity many hotels are shut.  I passed a seafront hotel that looked good, with 3 stars from visit Britain, offering accommodation from £15 per night.  But, even if it was free, I would still rather sleep in my own bed in my van.  .
The new promenade looks magnificent, excellent for cycling, even better than the new promenade at Benidorm.  But the local guy said look closer and you see structural defects the council are keeping quiet about.


----------

